
Top Obama Adviser Sought Names of Trump Associates in Intel - xname2
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-04-03/top-obama-adviser-sought-names-of-trump-associates-in-intel
======
Clanan
This situation is (obviously) very political. It also illustrates well how
"broad" intelligence gathering can be used as a political weapon. We all have
our beliefs on the current and previous administrations, but I think it's
vital to view these events from a minority viewpoint. If this tactic was used
against you or your preferred political party, would it be acceptable?

~~~
sunnyP
Indeed, it should come as no surprise when the Trump team does some unmasking
of their own.

------
okket
9th paragraph ->

    
    
       This suggests Rice's unmasking requests were likely within the law.

~~~
Clanan
You're somewhat cherry-picking the quote. The point of that paragraph was to
draw attention to the vague requirements present for unmasking:

> But Rice's multiple requests to learn the identities of Trump officials
> discussed in intelligence reports during the transition period does
> highlight a longstanding concern for civil liberties advocates about U.S.
> surveillance programs. The standard for senior officials to learn the names
> of U.S. persons incidentally collected is that it must have some foreign
> intelligence value, a standard that can apply to almost anything. This
> suggests Rice's unmasking requests were likely within the law.

